# Uh Oh



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Yesterday and today I have noticed this strange thing on Muta's back (betta)

On his back and one side in a tiny area there seem to be white little bumps coming up from underneath the scales??

The only thing thats changed is yesterday I went and got four panda cory catfish and after I had added them I noticed these bumps.

Other then that he is swiming and eatting fine.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I just looked up fish diseases and this best describes it

Fungus (Saprolegnia)
Symptoms: Tufts of dirty, cotton-like growth on the skin, can cover large areas of the fish, fish eggs turn white.

Fungal attacks always follow some other health problem like parasitic attack, injury, or bacterial infection. The symptoms are a gray or whitish growth in and on the skin and/or fins of the fish. Eventually, if left untreated, these growths will become cottony looking. The fungus, if left untreated, will eventually eat away on the fish until it finally dies.
After ascertaining the initial cause of the fungus and remedying that, use a solution of phenoxethol at 1% in distilled water. Add 10 ml of this solution per liter of aquarium water. Repeat after a few days if needed, but only once more as three treatments could be dangerous to aquarium inhabitants. If the symptoms are severe the fish can be removed from the aquarium and swabbed with a cloth that has been treated with small amounts of povidone iodine or mercurochrome.

For attacks on fish eggs, most breeders will use a solution of methylene blue adding 3 to 5 mg/l as a preventative measure after the eggs are laid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

It could be a Fungal infection, then again it could be Whitespot (_Ichthyophthirius multifilis_). However, my money is going on Anchor worms, or, less likely, Argulus (fish lice).

Anchor worms are introduced by another fish in the tank. What really makes me think the problem is due to Anchor worms is the fact that you've recently introduced some new fish, the Corydoras. Is the fish showing any unusual symptoms such as heavy breathing, flicking/rubbing against decor or general lethargy?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> It could be a Fungal infection, then again it could be Whitespot (_Ichthyophthirius multifilis_). However, my money is going on Anchor worms, or, less likely, Argulus (fish lice).
> 
> Anchor worms are introduced by another fish in the tank. What really makes me think the problem is due to Anchor worms is the fact that you've recently introduced some new fish, the Corydoras. Is the fish showing any unusual symptoms such as heavy breathing, flicking/rubbing against decor or general lethargy?


He is rubbing up against the decor but doesnt seem lethargy, he swiming all over the tank but it is sticking to the bottom wear the decor is.

Is their a cure for any of those?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

For argulus, Potassium permanganate dosed at approximately 1.5g (you'll need a good set of digital scales for this) per 220 gallons of water is a very effective treatment.

Anchor worms are a bit trickier. I would have suggested organophosphates (insecticides) as a treatment, however these are banned in the UK, and I'm not sure if you can get them in Canada. Trichlorfon (a type of organophosphate) is an ingredient in a product called Masoten (manufactured by Bayer), which is usually available from good pet stores and vets.


----------



## 5petlady (Feb 24, 2010)

Uh oh is right!!! Doesn't sound very fun, hopefully all is ok with Muta. My guess is Anchor worms too. I would try some methylene and see if that doesn't clear things up. Poor Muta!  Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> For argulus, Potassium permanganate dosed at approximately 1.5g (you'll need a good set of digital scales for this) per 220 gallons of water is a very effective treatment.
> 
> Anchor worms are a bit trickier. I would have suggested organophosphates (insecticides) as a treatment, however these are banned in the UK, and I'm not sure if you can get them in Canada. Trichlorfon (a type of organophosphate) is an ingredient in a product called Masoten (manufactured by Bayer), which is usually available from good pet stores and vets.


We dont have any scales at home  I'm going to the vets tommarow for a cat related problem Ill see if they have it. Unforuntaly we dont have any good pet stores in my town thats why I travelled over a couple of towns to petsmart. Out of the three petstores in town one does sell fish BUT they have very sick animals of all kinds in there and right now with my cat having open sores I dont want to nor feel comfortable going in there incase I bring something back home with me (maybe Im a little to paraniod but I dont want to risk it.)

I removed him from the tank and back into the container he came in (its like a large plastic cup with a lid) Just under his chin area is turning pale colour and the white bump like things are now no longer on his side but right along his back.

I also dont drive so cant get to the petsmart right now either.


----------

